# POLL-General sports forum?



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

*Sports forum*​
yes 850.00%no850.00%


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Would people like to see a sports forum on UKmuscle,they are considering having an MMA forum but i think a forum for all sports would be better.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

All sports would be good, with a sub section for fighting sports (boxing and MMA)


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

wouldnt like people to know my footie team, would provide them with ammunition!


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> All sports would be good, with a sub section for fighting sports (boxing and MMA)


That is what i was thinking.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Katy, I think he meant the poll to be in the suggestions sub-forum. Wouldn't want it to get lost in GenCon.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Moved.

The owner already has another forum which is MMA based so there would be no chance of a sub forum on this one for it.

General sports may have a chance tho.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

General sports would be a great shout for a sub forum.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Moved.
> 
> The owner already has another forum which is MMA based so there would be no chance of a sub forum on this one for it.
> 
> General sports may have a chance tho.


We're thinking of migrating it to here...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy said:


> We're thinking of migrating it to here...


mite not be a bad idea TBH.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> mite not be a bad idea TBH.. :thumbup1:


I'm glad you think so  We were talking about it last week. No decision has been made yet and we have other things in the pipeline at the moment but it's certainly a strong possibility


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I hope it does happen with all the darts tournaments starting soon.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I would move the mma one here. Most guys on here I would say are into UFC etc


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I hope it does happen with all the darts tournaments starting soon.


is darts a sport?

i suppose it is....


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

No


----------

